# OpenRC - make service wait for IP address

## Akaihiryuu

I have ntp-client on my server at boot to set the clock (and then ntpd to maintain it and provide time services to my network).  I'm also using ifplugd to hotplug my ethernet, so things can be unplugged/replugged without having to log in and restart network services.  The issue I'm having is, ifplugd essentially "backgrounds" dhcp, and then ntp-client tries to start before I have an IP address, and thus never starts successfully.  Is there something I can put in /etc/conf.d/ntp-client to make it wait until after I have an IP?  I tried rc_need="net.eth1" but that didn't work.

----------

## charles17

Sounds very similar to bug 522206 where OpenRC bug 523174 is involved.

----------

## Ant P.

Try rc_need="net-online".

----------

